# Deutsche Postleitzahlen



## patrique (17. Januar 2003)

Hätte jemand einen Tipp, wo ich eine detaillierte Liste der deutschen Postleitzahlen mit zugehörigem Ortsnamen herbekomme? Nach Möglichkeit sollte es ein Format sein, was leicht weiterzuverarbeiten ist.

Danke & MfG. Patrique


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. Januar 2003)

vielleicht hilft dir das hier 

sonnst, googlen  
das kann wahre wunder bewirken


----------



## patrique (18. Januar 2003)

Danke small, aber da ist das googeln wohl die einzige Variante ... hab schon vorher gegoogelt, aber leider nicht wirklich das passende gefunden. Hoffte, dass irgendwer schonmal eine Ressource zu aufgebaut hatte .


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Januar 2003)

Hier wäre eine kostenpflichtige Version, direkt
bei der Post. Sonnst, na ja, wer macht sich die mühe
allle Postleitzahlen Deutschlands aufzuschreiben,
ausser die Post?

Oder frag mal bei der Post um die Ecke nach.


----------



## Feldhofe (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *Oder frag mal bei der Post um die Ecke nach. *



"Post um die Ecke"??? In welchem Jahr lebst du, 1985?? 
Meine nächste Post war bis vor ca. 5 Jahren wirklich "um die Ecke". Dann hat die mit etlichen anderen zugemacht und als Ersatz in einem 7 km entfernten Ort eine "Postagentur" in einem Supermarkt aufgemacht.

Und was ist jetzt? Jetzt wird die natürlich auch noch eingespart!! Jetzt ist die nächste Post 18 (!!) km weit weg!

Feldhofe


----------

